# how to find events in my area?



## ldrus (Jul 26, 2007)

with being new to the  bbq world   what other sanctions are there  besides  KCBS   and how do i find what might be going on in my neck of the woods   not that i want to compete YET  but that i would  like to see how others do  and meat other Q'rs


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 26, 2007)

here's a cool google find, state by state.  http://www.bbq-festivals.com/bbqfestival_directory.html


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 27, 2007)

Ikrus -

If you do a search on BBQ Judges you'll get several groups of judges.


----------

